

Ask HN: Best cellular device for verbose real-time IM? - OldSchool

From typical cellphone-size where the on-screen keyboard is impractically small, to a standard iPad where the keyboard is ok if you're used to it but the device is not exactly compact, I'm looking for the smallest device that'll reliably do the job.  I have not tried 7" tablets, phablets, nor obviously the iPad mini.  What works for you in a situation where chats can get pretty verbose yet as engineers we aren't exactly longing for voice and certainly not video conferencing :) ?
======
ComputerGuru
This has always been (and, till now, still is) BlackBerry's forte. Even though
their software is not up to snuff, their hardware is undoubtedly built for
just this use case.

------
ergo14
I was pretty comfortable with 4'3 inch android phone (xperia S to be precise),
you could also get android phone with physical keyboard.

------
runjake
In the old days, I'd have said BlackBerry and BlackBerry Messenger. Now I'd
say an iOS device and iMessage.

------
OldSchool
Great, thanks for the replies before I got scrolled away!

